# Xbox one Help



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

I plan to buy an xbox one fairly cheap does anyone know a cheap ish place to buy a new xbox one ? and since i am on 360 is their anyway of transferring all my data over like GTA since you can play it on 360 and xbox one ? or do i have to restart the game ?

Thanks


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

matty.h95 said:


> I plan to buy an xbox one fairly cheap does anyone know a cheap ish place to buy a new xbox one ? and since i am on 360 is their anyway of transferring all my data over like GTA since you can play it on 360 and xbox one ? or do i have to restart the game ?
> 
> Thanks


Pretty sure you have to restart on gta.
Well I did anyway when I got my xbox one.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Your Data for online i.e. level and weapons etc all transfer, when you boot the game up and go into the online menu there is an option to transfer.

However the single player data is NOT transferred so you have to start from the beginning. I haven't bothered doing the whole single player again and just use online.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

cossiecol said:


> Your Data for online i.e. level and weapons etc all transfer when you boot the game up and go into the online menu there is an option to transfer.
> 
> However the single player data is NOT transferred so you have to start from the beginning. I haven't bothered doing the whole single player again and just use online.


Col,

Any thoughts on the best back up method for Xbox 360 gamer data and saves. Cookie Youngster has a fair amount of game data on his hard drive and I'd love to back up for him just in case.

Apologies for this slight highjack, it's on topic though (ish)

Cheers.

Cooks


----------



## matty.h95 (Apr 10, 2014)

Also can I still use my 360 to play mw2 for example or would i have to start a new account ?


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Col,
> 
> Any thoughts on the best back up method for Xbox 360 gamer data and saves. Cookie Youngster has a fair amount of game data on his hard drive and I'd love to back up for him just in case.
> 
> ...


This should help you out mate.

http://backingup-xbox360-savegamedata.databackupdigest.com


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

matty.h95 said:


> Also can I still use my 360 to play mw2 for example or would i have to start a new account ?


You can still use the 360 account without any issues, wether you can have them both xbox 360 and xbox One) running and signed into at the same time I'm not sure. I would suspect not as it would should as the same account logged in from 2 different IP addresses.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

cossiecol said:


> You can still use the 360 account without any issues, wether you can have them both xbox 360 and xbox One) running and signed into at the same time I'm not sure. I would suspect not as it would should as the same account logged in from 2 different IP addresses.


You can indeed run them both simultaneously both logged into the same account

I run my 360 through my xbox hdmi in slot and have them both on with my account at the same time


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Clancy said:


> You can indeed run them both simultaneously both logged into the same account
> 
> I run my 360 through my xbox hdmi in slot and have them both on with my account at the same time


good to know :thumb: wouldn't have thought Microsoft would be too keen on that!

Never tested it as I got rid of my 360 when I bought my xbox one.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Only reason I kept mine is there is no sky go app on xbox one so need it to watch sky sports


----------

